# Al Khalid MBT Photos & Videos Thread



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore

[

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Manticore

---------- Post added at 04:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore

[

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

[

---------- Post added at 04:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 AM ----------





this might be alzarrar as alzarrar comes with different types of armours

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

[

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

]

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

[








---------- Post added at 04:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

[









[

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

[

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

Another video of AKs in some action.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

naiza DU round

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

^might be az instead of ak [for reference ive put an az above it]










*Pakistani President Pervez Musharraf gives a model of Al Khalid MBT to Lt Gen Mykhailo Borysiuk, General Designer of Armoured Vehicles and Artillery Systems *

---------- Post added at 04:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:42 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

some pics of the chinese versions [ type90-2 , mbt2000 ] which have all chinese systems aswell as no ukranian design support as apposed to ak

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

---------- Post added at 04:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 AM ----------












hope you guys have enjoyed the pics-- if difficult to load the page , go to settings , options, and decrease the number of posts/page

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore




----------



## HANI

Are type 2000 and alkhalid are 100% same brother?


----------



## sohailbarki

NO brother they are not 100% same.... they have different battle management system, Night and thermal sighting and also engine are different


----------



## Kompromat

Some really nice snaps , cant wait to see Ak-II.


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Irfan Baloch

how well it can do agaisnt the RPG &? the weapon of choice of the TTP?


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

Irfan Baloch said:


> how well it can do agaisnt the RPG &? the weapon of choice of the TTP?



you can checkout the 2 alzarrar threads , in which the crew was not burnt alive , a testement to alzarrar protection suite-- regarding armour ive asked nabil to post in ak info pool thread as i need the data for answering people aswell! --- waiting for nabils input


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Kompromat

Anybody has a photo of AK-1?


----------



## unicorn

Antibody posted this in post no 22

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ANTIBODY said:


>



awwwwwwwwwwsome pic.


----------



## Manticore

2004 pics
Fire Control System




Thermal Imager




















Ballistic Computer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

What a beauty i swer love it thx guys for sharing the pic's and videos.


----------



## twocents

Great pictures and videos. BTW what does Al Khalid mean?


----------



## Dazzler

It is named after the legendary general of early Islamic army, Khalid bin Walid (R.A).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

ANTIBODY said:


> you can checkout the 2 alzarrar threads , in which the crew was not burnt alive , a testement to alzarrar protection suite-- regarding armour ive asked nabil to post in ak info pool thread as i need the data for answering people aswell! --- waiting for nabils input



Special emphasis was given to protect the tank from simultaneous RPG hits from various angles. The armor, initially developed with foreign assistance, was later modified and developed indigenously which can sustain many RPG hits. This was validated during 2001, 2004, 2006 trials. AK Armor is considered better than that if the t-80ud (K-5) ERA. Reason is the availability of various technologies from China, France, Korea, Ukraine etc. Current armor as fitted on AK-1 is atleast twice as more efficient as previous version also validated during trials and lighter too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

New version of MBT-2000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HANI

Chines type 2000 during a recent exercise in Oct 2011


----------



## Manticore

i forgot to post this one, from recent exercise--- thanks for reminding, nabil

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TrMhMt

ANTIBODY said:


>



impressing a pic.


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hassan_Ishtiaq

ANTIBODY said:


>


 
Hey, any news or images of Al-Khalid 2??????


----------



## Manticore

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...mbt-2000-information-pool-10.html#post2687321

if we get something , i will post it here


----------



## Hassan_Ishtiaq

ANTIBODY said:


> http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...mbt-2000-information-pool-10.html#post2687321
> 
> if we get something , i will post it here


Thank you Sir.


----------



## Nishan_101

ANTIBODY said:


>


 
Although it would be great for the HMC/HIT to modernized its facility and try to do JV with Chinese on MBT as well as on Self Propelled Howetzers. Although the need of Co development of APCs of different classes and variety is also necessary too. More over they can also look towards opening up much bigger and better facility of HIT/HMC in North Western Sindh in early 2000 but still that is applicable to date.


----------



## Manticore

http://www.defence.pk/forums/land-w...k-tracked-wheeled-systems-subcontinent-7.html ^


----------



## Bratva




----------



## Manticore

China Defense Blog: Myanmar Army getting MBT2000 / VT1A?


----------



## Last Hope

Wow Haroon.

First of all, welcome back. Pleasant visit from you. 

Secondly, post number 55 and 56. Are these new tanks? Pakistan and China are/were (last I knew they were) working on a new tank similar to Type-99. Is this the prototype?

Sorry, I have not refreshed my Al-Khalid memory for a long time. I am concentrating these days more into War on Terror and Aviation. It's been long since I last had insights on Armored corps. The latest news however is that HIT have resumed worked on AK-II after the Arjun-II Prototypes came out.


----------



## Manticore

Hi! thanks LH --i've been around , mostly moderating whenever online , did start the frigates info pool some days back, would love your input there!

If you are asking of the white tank , its upgraded mbt2000 -- chinese upgradation to 3000 for export


----------



## Manticore

http://big5.chinabroadcast.cn/gate/big5/gb.cri.cn/27824/2012/11/08/5951s3917855_1.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

mbt2000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

ANTIBODY said:


> mbt2000



This are Bengali Tanks, made in China, called MBT-2000, it is not the Alkhalid, neither Bangladesh did buy Pakistani Tanks. Sad but True !


----------



## Manticore

Ulla said:


> This are Bengali Tanks, made in China, called MBT-2000, it is not the Alkhalid, neither Bangladesh did buy Pakistani Tanks. Sad but True !



I have posted ''mbt 2000'' under the picture -- We maintain that AK is the natural progression of mbt 2000 , however posting sold mbt 2000 pics for publicity of ak is good as we have mutual agreement on ak1 's newer model... most likely the ak2



> SLAMABAD: State-run companies of Pakistan and China today signed a contract for manufacturing the Al-Khalid-I tank, the latest version of the combat vehicle jointly developed by the two countries.
> 
> 
> The joint marketing of the Al-Khalid tank with China would open up potential markets, the statement said
> 
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...mbt-2000-information-pool-26.html#post3756046
> 
> Pakistan and China today signed a contract to manufacture a version of the jointly developed Al-Khalid-I tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

ANTIBODY said:


>



What are new features in Al Khalid 1 and has Pakistan started producing it or not


----------



## Nishan_101

ANTIBODY said:


> [
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this might be alzarrar as alzarrar comes with different types of armours



I think if HIT and HMC have tried earlier they might have gone for about 500 AK-1s then about 1100 AK-2s with upgrades and then 1100 AK-3s till 2020 along with 700+Self propelled Artillery on JV with China. Although in the mean time upgrade of Chinese tanks to Al-Zarrar standards should be carried as they can be sold to Afghanistan that we have in great nos. and NATO will going to pay for that..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jawad444

Al Khalid MBT Pictures are so beautiful. I really proud our Pak Heros.


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Informant

Seriously need to design an sloped turret. Flat broad turrets take full impact and minimal deflection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rida.rwp

nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## PakArmyFTW

Rollin' thunder!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PakArmyFTW said:


> Rollin' thunder!




That's an old pic of Zarrar.


----------



## PakArmyFTW

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> That's an old pic of Zarrar.


WAT 

Hummmmmm..... maybe so.... they look the same from the front in some pictures...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tiloor habura

No doubt its a marvelous state of art machine having capacity to achieve much beyond in terms of power pack & fire power , crafted skillfully by the technicians at HIT giving their the best .


----------



## skybolt




----------



## Awan68

Why dont they get rid of the shiny paint, matt finish promotes stealth...


----------



## GruppaA

most excellent photos, thank you. Did Pakistan work with another nation in development of this beast? Looks like it packs a punch.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

GruppaA said:


> most excellent photos, thank you. Did Pakistan work with another nation in development of this beast? Looks like it packs a punch.


yes Ukraine, Serbia and China, France

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

